# can eating newspaper harm my rabbits



## love all my animals (Sep 20, 2015)

ive only today changed from using wood shavings to newspaper as bedding for my rabbits. They both rip the newspaper up but i thought this was ok because they look like they are having fun, but one of them actually rips strips off and swallows it. does anyone know if it is harmful for them to do this. any help at all most welcome


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

if one is eating it i would suspect boredom or hunger, did they have hay at the time? do they eat alot of it? do they have any wood chews/enrichment?

In small quantities no newspaper should pass through, large quantities could cause a blockage tho.


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Odd little bits shouldn't do any harm for a healthy rabbit, but perhaps s/he needs more to keep them busy. Try piling in more hay, and adding in some enrichment toys - loo roll stuffed with hay/grass/a few pellets/odd treat; or the same in a small box. Also try putting in large box they can go in and on. Hide some fun things inside that they can smell and close both ends. Do take off any sellotape though. Our buns go mad for them. Shop bought treat balls go down well here too. Add in a digging tray too if you can and rotate things to keep them interested. Rabbits often chew out of boredom, so scatter feed rather than in a bowl if you don't already do so..


----------



## love all my animals (Sep 20, 2015)

sorry i didnt reply right away, i think i figured out why she was doing it. When she did it yesterday i redid the hutch with fresh paper and cleaned out the litter tray and she was fine after. This afternoon she started doing the same thing again so i changed the litter tray as soon as she started ripping and she stopped. I think i just may have very clean rabbits who want there litter trays clean every afternoon. thanks for letting me know about it not being poisonous in small amounts. they have loads to play with and chew, this just had me a bit worried lol....


----------



## MerlinsMum (Aug 2, 2009)

Inks these days are soya-based and no longer contain lead.


----------



## Amelia66 (Feb 15, 2011)

Mine tend to do it when they are gurmpy.

ie i am not feeding them fast enough


----------



## love all my animals (Sep 20, 2015)

squiggles can be a proper grump even when she just wants attention, i think this is the new way of getting it from me now. well now i know its not poison i wont have to keep running over to them:Happy


----------



## Summersky (Aug 11, 2012)

Then she'll find some other way to bring you running.


----------



## love all my animals (Sep 20, 2015)

i know , i spoil them lol..


----------

